# Sorted: Who has Pico 75W stock



## Viper_SA (12/12/16)

Looking for two Pico 75W mod only.


----------



## Divan Smit (12/12/16)

We have some:

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/eleaf-istick-pico-75w-tc-mod-1195?category=87


----------



## Rincewind (12/12/16)

Hey @Viper_SA, we have one in stock - brushed silver


----------



## Viper_SA (12/12/16)

Divan Smit said:


> We have some:
> 
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/eleaf-istick-pico-75w-tc-mod-1195?category=87



Thanks, but a bit high on price.


----------



## Viper_SA (12/12/16)

Rincewind said:


> Hey @Viper_SA, we have one in stock - brushed silver



Thanks, but I'd like two. Shipping from two different vendors would push costs up too much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (12/12/16)

R530 at Vapeclub
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...plies-the-power/products/istick-pico-75w-tc-1

In the east rand of Jozi though. Northmead benoni.


----------



## Viper_SA (12/12/16)

MrDeedz said:


> R530 at Vapeclub
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...plies-the-power/products/istick-pico-75w-tc-1
> 
> In the east rand of Jozi though. Northmead benoni.



Only ine white one in stock. Checked last night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/12/16)

@Viper_SA Vaper's Corner doesn't charge for shipping so their price is quite fair.

EDIT: And I see they have more stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/12/16)

@BumbleBee 
Still, even before the sale Vapeclub sold them for R550. Compared to R680 that does not make up for free shipping really. Guess I'll just spoil myself with something else for Xmas.


----------



## Viper_SA (12/12/16)

Decided to buy two Hohm Slice mods instead


----------



## AhVape (13/12/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Decided to buy two Hohm Slice mods instead


did you find good prices for them?


----------



## daniel craig (13/12/16)

AhVape said:


> did you find good prices for them?


@capetocuba (Vape Cartel) has them excellently priced at R1100 including a 26650 battery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AhVape (13/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> @capetocuba (Vape Cartel) has them excellently priced at R1100 including a 26650 battery.


Thank You !

Reactions: Like 2


----------

